# Wanted:1 or 2 Avid fisherman for this up coming season.



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking for 1 or 2, To fish with us this season. One of our team members transfer to Iraq for a year (my son in law Steven). We like to blue water mostly. Everything is on the boat. Sorry no heavy drinkers. We ask only foryour share of fuel.The boat is a 2650 Vector CC Hydra-Sports twin 225 4 stokes mercs. PM if interested. Gene Thanks for all the replys Sorry we all filled up now. See you all offshore Gene


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## tjkfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Interested call Tom kelly 850-982-6107


----------

